# New to this section can hamsters eat mulberries



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

My Dwarf hamster, Gimli is nearly 2 years old, he eats lots of fresh foods as well as seeds and grains, can I feed him some mulberries? They are dried so no danger of diarrhea 

Hello btw x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

They should be OK I'd have thought, my rats have had mulberries before


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

Yep mulberries are fine


----------

